# Frogs & Toads > Dart Frogs (Dendrobatidae) > Breeding, Eggs, Tadpoles, etc >  Water features

## JBear

I was curious... Will my tincs breed and deposit eggs if there is no water feature?(I know they lay eggs on land..) I would like to set up a large permi-tank, and would like to offer all the aspects needed for life stages/cycles.

I would prefer to raise the tads outside of the tank, except maybe a single clutch for them to care for... 

I appreciate any advice at all, and thank the community for it's continued help!

JBear

----------


## wesleybrouwer

Hi,

you have 2 options indeed, or letting them transport the larvaes to a waterbody
or get the eggs out and raise them yourself.

For the first option, a temporarily watermass will do as well.
You can even put in one of those small transport boxes filled with water.
When the larvaes are ready to hatch, father will take them up his back and bring them to any waterbody available that suits the purpose.

The second option

You can place some photo jars (? the plastic things you used to get your analog films in)
inside the viv for them to put their eggs in.
An easy way to remove the eggs is:

You cut one of the little filmjars in half and place it inside another one.
Thet will lay the eggs on the jar cut in half, wich you can easily slide out to empty in a petri dish.
You have to make sure you keep the dark side up and place 1-3mm of water inside the petri dish.
Keep the eggs moist this way, but keep an air circulation to prevent the eggs from molding.
The most easy wat i use, is by putting on the lid of the petridish,
but put something between it so it doesn't completely close, but is closed enough to prevent it from drying up in a short period of time.
As soon as the larvaes are ready to come out, raise the water level so they can come out of the eggs and swim freely.
After 2-3 days you can get them out and place them in a larger jar with water and raise them to froglets.

Another option would be, to place the underside of the petridish in the viv,
you can put a coconut shell or something else on top of it to create a nice hole for them to lay their eggs in.

Usualy, i put in a leaf of the beech, since this will make the eggs mold less easily due to their ability to inprove the water quality.
It is also great to keep the lid open a little.
The stick of the leaf can be put between the top and bottom half of the petridish in order to keep moist but prevent molding.

Hopefuly i made it a little clear to you,
it is so much easier to explain in your own language  :Big Grin:

----------



----------


## JBear

Thanks!

Will they deposit tads in different pools, or if the water area is larger, put them all in one pool? I have done a lot of reading(mostly books), but do not see info on this. 

As I said before, my intention is to take out the majority of the eggs, and leave maybe a single clutch for them to raise and me to watch!  :Wink: 

With that being said, I want to be sure that the 1 clutch left in has the best chance for survival. 

Thank you for the tips on maintaining the right humidity for rearing eggs outside of the tank. It was very informative and, above all else, appreciated!

JBear

----------


## wesleybrouwer

It depends on it, sometimes thet will put all of their eggs in the same basket,
others times they spread them.
Kind of depending on how much choice they have.

In my experience, the Dendrobates family puts them all in one place.

There are species dropping the larvaes of in different pools or bromeliads,
altough you're tincs might just put it all in one waterbody.
Since they are not cannibalistic, dad is not to concerned spreading them.

Lots of times it takes a while before dad will succesfuly help the tads to reach water,
sometimes it is just after a couple of clutches they get the hang of it.
But it could be they are doing it right from the start.
Just don't worry if they don't, it's quit normal  :Wink: 

Wish you good luck with the eggs,
hopefefully we will see some pictures soon of dad with some tads on the back  :Big Grin:

----------


## JBear

I have a group of 4 metamorphs, I am simply doing the research ahead of time. They are approx. 2-3 months old with 1 still in tad stage. The tad has hind legs, a lot of yellow on the dorsum, and obvious, visible, forelimbs in the "sacks". 

My album: http://www.frogforum.net/members/jbe...inctorius.html

I think chances are good to get at least 1 pair out of the group. They are siblings... Is it ethical to even allow breeding? Should I just choose my best male and best female and buy/trade 2 different Suriname Cobalts and seperate the original 2 that way? I definately want to breed them, but only if it is a contribution to the species. I would never want to ruin a genetic lineage!

Thanks for the help!

JBear

----------


## Jace

*I honestly don't know anything about breeding this species, but I saw an interesting new product in a local petstore....it's a fake bromelid style plant that has a resevoir in the center of it to hold water.  The main part can be positioned to either sit on top, or on the side.  It looks like a really neat idea-would something like that be useful for breeding?  The plants, if I remember correctly, were labelled as "Smart Plants" and stamped with Exo-Terra on them.*

----------


## wesleybrouwer

I would mix them with another bloodline  :Wink: 

For the smart flower,
another great method to make one yourself.

Take a hose in the diameter you want,
fold it up by taking both sides together and put a wire around it in the middle to hold the entrances up.
You can then clip the entrances a little slope and you got yourself a nice bromeliad waterhole  :Wink:

----------


## JBear

Thank you for all your help! Do you know anyone looking for new bloodlines in Suriname Cobalts?  :Wink:  Willing to trade when they are sexed...

JBear





> I would mix them with another bloodline 
> 
> For the smart flower,
> another great method to make one yourself.
> 
> Take a hose in the diameter you want,
> fold it up by taking both sides together and put a wire around it in the middle to hold the entrances up.
> You can then clip the entrances a little slope and you got yourself a nice bromeliad waterhole

----------


## patty jones

Nice  post.

----------

